# Gay friendly



## 97987 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello, 
We are two women who will soon be taking our first trip in our new-to-us motorhome and wonder if anyone out there knows of any gay friendly sites in UK or indeed abroad. We hope to travel to France and Italy in the summer. 
Thanks ELJAN


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Hit Google, with gay camp sites, came up with this!
http://www.pinkuk.com/tourism/self.asp
Hope it helps.


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

Simply get out there and go for it - personally I can see no reason for any campsite in any country to have any predjudices against creed, colour or sex - everyone is usually friendly wherever you stay  don't worry


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi ... another one

http://event.outeverywhere.com/events/221983/


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eljan

What exactly does Gay Friendly mean? 

I am friendly with anyone & Everyone regardless of Age, sexuality, colour, Race or religion.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

samback said:


> Simply get out there and go for it - personally I can see no reason for any campsite in any country to have any predjudices against creed, colour or sex - everyone is usually friendly wherever you stay  don't worry


I agree.. well said


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Friendly*

Hi George

Unfortunately, not everyone in the world shares your friendly attitude. But none the less, everyone is friendly on here.

Rapide561


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I do not have any info on camp sites :roll: but I know they do at;

Freedom Club <<<<<click here

In fact if you download the sample newsletter they list a few gay camp sites in the UK.

Mike


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to be a bit thick but how will anyone know that two women or men travelling together are gay? Unless of course the question relates to the opportunity of meeting other gay couples on site. But then I question what has one gay couple meeting another gay couple got that is any different for any other type of couple.

I'm digging myself into a hole here aren't I so I will shut up.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I refer you back to our previous wedding! :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Much the same as some adults prefer kid free sites.. personal choice to be among like minded people .. :?: 

I'm looking for a swingers site :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I'm looking for a swingers site :wink:


The bloody kids are always on them damn swings! :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

HI, just go and enjoy yourselves and if anyone has a problem with that then they are SAD, We dont have any predudice against anyone (have gays in family) so if you come accross a little Harmony say" hello" and we will be glad to meet you, have a good time. lympic:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OOoeeerrr Jim
What about the magic roundabout????? Boing said Zebedee...

Personally I cannot see that who anyone chooses to sleep with is any concern of anyone else, so I therefore don't see that gay friendly is a neccessity, maybe I just don't get it like you Pusser....

Keith


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi ElJan

Just wondering why 'Gay friendly sites' ... rather than speculate and come up with reasons viewed from an heterosexual viewpoint I'd appreciate your reasons... You don't have to respond; your choice.

Just to add that I/We see *people* in motorhomes ...and expect them to accept me/us as people regardless 8)

If they don't that's their problem :wink:


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Never really thought about it. I have two cousins, both female and as far as i am aware they heritosexual. They are now in their 70's and I have known them all my life. Neither married both were to into their careers. They have been tuggers for about 30 years and before that under canvas. when their parents died they just continued as they were, just the two of them. They have never had any comments made to them. I know because I have asked them!
Just go and enjoy yourselves and if you meet up with us at anytime pop in and say hallo.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Gay Clubs*

Hi ELJAN,

Welcome to the forum!

My partner and I have been Motorhomers since our Uni days (almost 20years) We have never experienced any problems with being gay in any UK or any other campsites around the world.

Their are two gay camping and caravaning clubs in the UK. Both of which we are members. They are the GCCC and the Freedom Club. Both are great clubs and have a good mix of male and female members.

They arrange meets where we can all get together. See no difference to this than to the likes of everyone with Hymers or Swifts or RV's getting together. Just birds of a feather so to speak.

The best "meet" in my opinion is the Brighton one. Last year their was almost 150 units at the Caravan Club site. All flying their Pride Flags for Brighton Gay Pride Event. The Freedom Flag was even flown from the new City Hall. A great event.

If you need any info on any of these clubs drop me a PM.

Get out their and enjoy it.

Have fun,

Stewart


----------



## 98164 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi,

I was at the Sheepcote Valley site during the Pride Festival. My wife and I were there with our son and his partner. We had such a great time. I would recommend you join one of the clubs mentioned.

My wife and I had a great time we were made to feel so welcome. As Im sure you are well aware the gay community are so welcoming. We felt we had a very special weekend.

Straight or Gay you get good and bad. Seems the GCCC are full of good Just like the majority of Motorhomers.

Wishing you all the very best of fun and safe travels :lol: 

Garry


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought all camp sites were gay friendly, As the name says they are *camp* sites


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I have no problem with this, in fact one of my friends says he's not gay, he just sleeps with a lad who is :? .
Quite a few sites do stipulate no same sex couples, so be careful.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Gay Clubs*



stewartwebr said:


> Hi ELJAN,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


I don't want to sound as though I am being a clever dickie here but the bit that confuses me is this. I can understand m\homers with e.g. Hymers meeting up to discuss things in common with their m\homes and of course MHF members meeting up to have a face to face natter with the real people and not with the avatar. I do not understand what advanatages or interest there would be meeting up with others that may have a similar sexual preference. I have always considered that any relationship where two people are lucky enough to be in love with each other irrespective of sex is something to be cherised but not something I would have thought needed discussing with others, particularly others whom you may have just met.

I cannot for example imagine that I would need to ensure that a campsite was 100% hetro before I booked in and my life is enriched by meeting people of all sexual persuassions, race or religion and political view.

So assuming one goes to an all gay campsite, what does one discuss that one would or could not in a campsite that is not designated gay.

Is it that perhaps you feel more at ease surrounded by like minded campers or is because you experience hostility in non gay sites.

I am sorry to make such a meal of this but I genuinely have trouble understanding this.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Saw a sign at Lytton Lawn campsite (shorefields holidays) near Milford on sea that banned same sex parties camping there. Maybe they had problems in the past. Havent come across it anywhere else.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony

That Kind of same sex party ban is for groups of Lads and Laddettes, not any kind of sexual prejudice.

I was really hoping people would refrain from doing "jokes"


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Jokes what jokes. Lighten up george I was merely pointing out I had noticed a sign on this particular site that I hadnt noticed anywhere else. Ive got nothing against gays, never have had.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony


My fault,only the first part was to you, I should have seperated the replies, the part to you was about the same sex bans and the jokes was to everyone, I was hoping this thread would not disolve into carry on camping.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It won't, George.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi El... bet you're glad that your partner's not named :wink: Sandra 

I, for one, would appreciate some feedback on whether the replies have been any use to you...


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Try heading for Sitges, gay capital of Spain, not far from barcelona, easy trip by train. Has both same sex and mixed beaches. Can't help with camp sites as we went on the bike and stayed in hotel.
Great trip. 
SuenJohn


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Eljan
It is good to have you on board and welcome. I am sure that you will enjoy the banter and the knowledge from the the experts on this site


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Firstly, Im so pleased that this topic has remained factual and not broken down into a rights and wrongs of Homosexuality....a credit to the maturity and diversity of our community.

To answer the question with regard to the need for Gay people to meet. I was the one who likened it to the same as Hymer, Swift, RV owners getting together. The sexual element is not the issue. We have lot's to chat and discuss with the same understanding of life issues. A lot of discussion has taken place to the introduction of Civil Partnerships and what it means to the gay community. What are the pitfalls of this new Legislation, and their are some. Most of us like the same type of bars and clubs, so as a group we can take it in turn to provide transport. 

I don't think I need to go on with examples. It's just human nature to group with your own type. But this is not always the case. We don't just go motorhoming with Gay people. We just add it to our large social calender,

We have met up with some amazing people over the 20 years of motorhoming. We have met with people at shows, on campsites all over the world and never once has anyone said or behaved incorrectly towards us. We never mention that we are a gay couple. But it must be obvious in conversation when we refer to each other as "we".

I find almost everyone with a motorhome to be welcoming and friendly never had a problem with campsites, motorhomers, tuggers or anyone else for that matter. Even got invited to a bikers BBQ in Berlin.....That was pushing our luck, but that's an other story.

Thanks for keeping this topic onthread. It would have been easy to have broken down into the usual jokes etc.

Best Wishes,

Stewart


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Firstly, Im so pleased that this topic has remained factual and not broken down into a rights and wrongs of Homosexuality....a credit to the maturity and diversity of our community.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Stew for answering my questions in full and much appreciated....


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,
Have just read your post, and would thoroughly recommend that you visit the town of Sitges, (20 minutes from Barcelona), the town is beautiful and has a great beach, there are two campsites, Camping Sitges (small and very clean) and Garroferr (larger with more facilities). Me and my husband have stayed at camping sitges five times and are looking forward to staying there again this year.
The town is very cosmopolitan, and it is used as a holiday resort by the people of Barcelona, there is an absolute mixture of nationalities and gay and heterosexual people, the atmosphere is brilliant, plenty of nightlife, and several different festas going on at different times of the year.
I would recommend it to anyone, have a brilliant time.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> Have just read your post, and would thoroughly recommend that you visit the town of Sitges, (20 minutes from Barcelona), the town is beautiful and has a great beach, there are two campsites, Camping Sitges (small and very clean) and Garroferr (larger with more facilities). Me and my husband have stayed at camping sitges five times and are looking forward to staying there again this year.
> The town is very cosmopolitan, and it is used as a holiday resort by the people of Barcelona, there is an absolute mixture of nationalities and gay and heterosexual people, the atmosphere is brilliant, plenty of nightlife, and several different festas going on at different times of the year.
> I would recommend it to anyone, have a brilliant time.


I have put this on my "places I want to go when I am retired list". However, I have noticed many other towns have mixtures of nationalities, gay and hetrosexual so this one does not stick out from the majority on that front.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

I've come across sites that won't take same sex groups because they are worried about noise and bad behaviour but I haven't encountered one that refused 2 people of same sex camping together, whether they are a couple or friends. Maybe we've just been lucky so far......


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

PercyVearance said:


> They have been tuggers for about 30 years


I was slightly stunned for a moment there until I fell in, the word tuggers had an altogether different connotation for me!

Apart from that I've always fancied tough competant girls, especially with tight buns in oily jeans, gets me slobbering uncontrollably regardless of their sexual preference. Mind you, rejection would probably be because I'm an ugly smelly old fart who only thinks he's a God, "Go on, tell him you're a lesbian". (...and sorry George not to be serious, I am actually the most tolerent of men).


----------



## The GCMC (Dec 27, 2016)

*The Gay Caravan and Motorhome Club*

The GCMC, formally known as the Gay Caravan and Camping Club (GCCC) has been going strong since 1990, making it the UK's longest running club for the gay community, We welcome new members and also members that may have previously involved with the club, we offer many members benefits from freebies such as free competitions and complimentary tickets to shows, and free gifts on joining, check out our website www.thegcmc.co.uk and get in touch for further information.


----------

